# Cold smoking and cold outside temps



## cansmoke (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm wanting to invest in an AMPNS to smoke bacon and maybe cheese. THe outside temperatures run 40F. I'm using a MES Digital 30" unit.

Any concerns?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 27, 2016)

.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2016)

Nope it sounds like perfect weather to cold smoke in!

Al


----------



## daveomak (Nov 28, 2016)

You will need to keep the smoker temp above ambient...  Say, 60 deg. F when the temp is 40...  When the smoker gets close to or below ambient, the air flow will stop or in one case, I had the air flow backwards in my MES 30...   colder air is heavier than warmer air thus creating the problem...

The AMNPS should keep the temp up just fine...  in the event the smoker needs some heat, turn the element on for several minutes to heat the smoker then turn it off....


----------



## smokindeer (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks Dave!

I had an issue with this last night. I was seasoning my new 40" MES electric and at a higher temp the smoke was beautiful!

I am using a mailbox mod with the A-Mazen Tube Smoker.

Once I cut the power and the smoker cooled it filled with really thick heavy smoke.

I was going to post a question about it today but I think you just answered it.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 6, 2016)

I use the MB mod and AMNPS also....   The thin flex pipe cools rapidly thus making for cold smoke...   It also helps to cool the smoker body...   I was amazed when I saw smoke leaving the MB mod through the air inlet holes....  DUH !!!!   the smoker is too cold to be a chimney....  heat it up...   Turned on the element and smoke started going out the exhaust....   

AMAZING what one can learn if you ponder a specific situation on occasion...


----------

